# C-gespelde woorden met een Griekse K-afkomst, etymologisch.



## eno2

Bijvoorbeeld "didactisch"
Van het Grieks ◻ Grieks didaktikos [ge*leerd]

Ik ben geïnteresseerd in dergelijke woorden. Vanuit ietwat opstandige spellingsbedoelingen.

mecanicien- 





> van 1895 ◻ Frans mécanicien ◻ Latijn mechanicus ◻ Grieks mèchanikos [tot werktuigen behorend].


 DVDonline
 mechaniek=>





> Frans mécanique



Het lijkt onlogisch, mécanicien & mécanique maar wij ontlenen mecanicien en mecHaniek.

Het is 'fijnmechanika'  maar naar de persoon verwijzend zou ik zeggen 'fijnmekanieker'
VINDAZO: Vacature, job FIJNMEKANIEKER BRANDKLEPPEN (M/V)


Wat is het juiste woord voor fijnmekanieker? Fijnmecanicien?


----------



## Peterdg

De Nederlandse spelling zit vol met inconsequenties en duistere regeltjes met ik weet niet hoeveel uitzonderingen. Zo kunnen we nog jaren doorbomen.


----------



## Hans Molenslag

eno2 said:


> Wat is het juiste woord voor fijnmekanieker?


_Fijnmechanicus_.


----------



## eno2

OK. Fijnmechanicus ~Instrumentenmaker.
We hebben dus
mecanicien ~mecano~vliegtuigwerktuigkundige in Nederland
Mecanicien~monteur (BE) in België
mecanicien = aan een wielerploeg verbonden materiaalverzorger
mechanicus ~ werktuigkundige.
mechanieker (synoniemennet onder mecanicien! maar niet DVDonline )
werktuigkundige.

Mekanieker staat wél in DVDonline:
QUOTE]mekanieker me·ka·nie·ker zelfstandig naamwoord • de m • mekaniekers◻ Duits Mechaniker 1 *BE;* *niet algemeen *monteur, mecanicien[/QUOTE]

Beetje teleurstellend, dat 'niet algemeen'.

Ik zou nooit mechanicus gebruiken.

Doet me denken aan een bepaald mensentype, de homo mechanicus:


> In bureaucratic, industrial societies like ours, Fromm writes, produce “the organization man” and Homo consumens, also *Homo mechanicus*, “gadget man.” We become preoccupied with mechanization and view people as commodities.


 Erich Fromm


----------



## eno2

> Een mecanicien is een vliegtuigtechnicus of een technicus in de wielrennerij. In andere sectoren hebben we het over een monteur. automonteur elektromonteur onderhoudsmonteur televisiemonteur …


Zoeken | VRT-Taalnet


----------



## ThomasK

Ik vind dit een goeie vraag, maar natuurlijk: voor sommigen is het al niet evident om Latijnse woorden van Nederlandse te onderscheiden. Het wordt nog moeilijker om Griekse van Latijnse te onderscheiden... De variatie _mechanisch/ mecanicien_ betreur ik ook...

Wordt de lijst niet eindeloos? Elektrisch is bv. ook zoiets bijzonders. _Kopie_ naast _copieus_ is ook al... mysterieus.


----------



## eno2

Er  zijn een paar  notoire voorbeelden, zoals mecanicien, elektrisch. Maar de hele c/k spelling is en blijft voor mij een struikelblok. Ik tendeer naar de verboden progressieve spelling.


----------



## Hans Molenslag

ThomasK said:


> De variatie _mechanisch/ mecanicien_ betreur ik ook...


Maar hoe zou je het verschil in schrijfwijze dan willen wegwerken?

_Mechanisch_ is een Grieks bastaardwoord dat in het Nederlands en de meeste andere Europese talen aan de eigen morfologie, spelling en uitspraak is aangepast. _Mecanicien_ is een Frans leenwoord dat weliswaar dezelfde Griekse oorsprong heeft, maar dat we vrijwel ongewijzigd op z'n Frans uitspreken en dus ook op z'n Frans schrijven (op dat weggevallen accentje na).

Je kunt _mecanicien_ moeilijk zomaar ineens op z'n Nederlands gaan uitspreken, dus de enige oplossing die ik zie is het woord niet meer te gebruiken. Of je kunt natuurlijk gewoon in de Franse schrijfwijze berusten.


----------



## eno2

eno2 said:


> zou ik zeggen 'fijnmekanieker'


 En dus ook: mekanieker. 

Er is  betekenisverschil in gebruik van mecanicien tussen BE en NE 
Ook iets waar je rekening mee moet houden als je mecanicien gebruikt.


----------



## Red Arrow

ThomasK said:


> Ik vind dit een goeie vraag, maar natuurlijk: voor sommigen is het al niet evident om Latijnse woorden van Nederlandse te onderscheiden.


Volgens mij zijn Vlamingen vrij goed in het onderscheiden van Germaanse en uitheemse woordenschat. (Nederlanders ook?) Maar inderdaad, Grieks en Latijn onderscheiden is al wat moeilijker.

Nederlandse spelling zou er een stuk mooier uitzien als men een fatsoenlijke regel had voor C en K. Hou bijvoorbeeld de uitgangen -cus, -ca, -caat en -uct(ie) (vanwege de afgeleiden -ci, -cium en -ceren), maar gebruik voor de rest consistent K. Ik zeg maar wat.


----------



## Peterdg

De inconsistenties komen niet alleen voor bij het verschil Latijn/Grieks.

Neem bv. vakantie <--> vacant, lokaal <--> locatie

Het is gewoon belachelijk.


----------



## eno2

Griekse k- woorden ontleenden we meestal als c via het latijn. De c wordt k uitgeproken in het latijn. Wij zeggen Sirse voor Circe i.p.v. Kirke.


----------



## eno2

eno2 said:


> Er is  betekenisverschil in gebruik van mecanicien tussen BE en NE
> Ook iets waar je rekening mee moet houden als je mecanicien gebruikt.


En als je een mecanicien gebruikt.


----------



## Peterdg

eno2 said:


> Wij zeggen Sirse voor Circe i.p.v. Kirke.


???? Zeg jij ook "Sisero" voor "Cicero"? Da's van veeeeeel voor mijn tijd.


----------



## eno2

Ik checkte vóór het posten voor alle zekerheid Circe bij Van Dale =>cir·ce/sirse/.
En nu ci·ce·ro/sisəro/.

Zelf zeg ik sirse en sisero. 

De Nederlandse en 
Latijnse uitspraak is verschillend.


----------



## eno2

actie van actio
akte van acta

Ik zou het liever allemaal met de Griekse K zien.


----------



## bibibiben

Misschien word je ook wel opstandig van het volgende:

cat = catamaran (inkorting)
kat = poes
qat = stimulerend middel


----------



## eno2

Cathine:alkaloïde in qat met een stimulerend effect

Doe me maar liever Kathine:alkaloïde in kat met een stimulerend effekt.

Ik hou het nu eenmaal liever simpel. De doodsteek voor de progressieve spelling was een taalmisdaad.

Maar ja, waarom niet heel moeilijk doen als het heel eenvoudig ook gaat.


----------



## eno2

Tja
Ik maak zelf schrijffouten in anekdote.



> anekdote
> anek·do·te (niet: a·nekdote)/anɛɡdotə/zelfstandig naamwoord • de ] • anekdotes of anekdoten1800 ◻ Frans anecdote ◻ Latijn anecdotum ◻ Grieks anekdota [dat wat niet uit handen is gegeven, niet vrijgegeven voor publicatie]


DVD

Anecdote

Hopeloos.


----------



## eno2

criticaster <=>kritiek......



> *Kritiek* (Oud-Grieks: κριτής, krités: hij die beargumenteerd beoordeelt, analyseert, interpreteert of observeert) is het beoordelen van daden, werken, uitspraken, theorieën enzovoort.
> *Kritiek - Wikipedia*



https://nl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kritiek


----------

